# Would Sapphire and MSI HD 5770 CF works



## macho84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys i am so far good with the current gpu and still waiting for the 7 series high end card to come but it would take atleast 3-6 months down the line to get in the local market and price being stablized. So until then say down 6 months++ i would be sufficient with my current sapphire but i am getting a deal for MSi HAWK OC deal one arround 5k . Not sure if it works. Instead i go for a regular its looks to be ok deal. But i wanted to know will there be conflict issues on running crossfire.


I know how sli works will there need a restart for enabling and disabling. Not sure if it needs for amd based pc. 

Secondly i know many games have issues especially with CF its fine but i need to know if it alteast cope up as the difference is sapphire@800 and MSi@875. 

I tried oc the saphhire its not stable at all. Not sure if core oc will work. As i used to do core and ram at the same time. Ram at 1200. I tired at 1350 max 1440 i believe.

Let me know your thoughts. Not sure i cant put more amount in this old cf. 5k is good to go.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2011)

They will wok. Unlike SLI where both the cards need to be operated at same frequency, in Crossfire both the cards can work at their own clock speed.

For better gaming performance, regularly update the drivers when released and always install the latest AMD Application Profiles knows as the CAP. It normally fixes the scaling and other graphics related issues for the games having issues with Crossfire.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 2, 2011)

My suggestion-
Either stick with your HD5770 and get better card later or Sell your HD5770 and get a current generation  card depending upon your budget.Will suggest you alteast HD6850 for Full-HD gaming.


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2011)

macho84 said:


> Hi guys i am so far good with the current gpu and still waiting for the 7 series high end card to come but it would take atleast 3-6 months down the line to get in the local market and price being stablized. So until then say down 6 months++ i would be sufficient with my current sapphire but i am getting a deal for MSi HAWK OC deal one arround 5k . Not sure if it works. Instead i go for a regular its looks to be ok deal. But i wanted to know will there be conflict issues on running crossfire.
> 
> 
> I know how sli works will there need a restart for enabling and disabling. Not sure if it needs for amd based pc.
> ...




If you are getting a HAWK @ 5k, then get it. Performance of 5770CF is really strong. Radeon cards can work at CF with different clock speeds for 2 cards, no problem. And in any case, you can always down-clock the HAWK, if you want to keep both the cards at sync.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi i lost the deal and wanted to know is that worth getting Asus Hd 5770 cu core. I would CF with my sapphire. I cant overclock sapphire more but i would say currently almost all games are working at full hd decent frame rate only few goes down which i wanted to boost a bit. As i dont wanted to waste this card or sell it for less value . Its a strong card from my point of view. Will adding it one more to the list will it improve . I dont want the fancy 100+ frames which makes no sense or feel. But i want decent frames where i dont feel sluggish ie above 23 frames all the time. Let me know your thoughts. 

its available at 7.2k in primeabgb.com.

Also let me know if 2 128 does it make any sense. As i wanted to know if so whats the difference between 2x 128 bit vs single 256 bit interface


----------



## macho84 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi i am getting a 6 months warranty left card from other forum one of digit member recommeded. He is animator and would like to know he is having a msi hd 5770 which i was planning to cross fire with my sapphire hd same series. All the clocks were same. Wondering if there would be any issues across brands.


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2011)

What's the price? If the difference is significant from a newer card, get it. There won't be any problem with different brands.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 14, 2011)

It was 4500 INR. Its working perfectly. The seller told had bill so you can rma the card and get new one.

I had a sapphire one wanted to know if i remove the heatsink for cleaning will it void warranty.

The reason for CF is few games testellation effect downgrade the performance. But still playable at high settings with less aa or af. by adding this card i can improve a bit sharing a part of the load. So i can get a good game for abt some time say arround 1 year by that time 7 series will come and get settled. So i can save some and get a reall player at that time.

Hello I would like to know if CF 5770 is better or HD6950 SAPPHIRE DIRT 3 EDTION IS BETTER. 

I know its all cost factor But i believe 6950 vs 6970 is negligible. So let me know what you guys suggest. 

Can i run all games atleast 25 frames at ultra high or even in that card games will run at low frames


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2011)

Check here:-

Rage3D.com : Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 Vapor-X Video Card Review [ Gaming Performance ]


6770 CFX would perform more or less better than 6950, although its power consumption will be a bit higher. But the lowest 6950 would be some 14.5k, so I think at 10k less you are getting best bang for your buck.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes skud but only people saying are the cf with 5770 is not that gr8 or most games dont support so may be 12.1 will do. 

My only point here is instead of spending on hd 6950 and getting something which may be closer or slightly higher where 7 series card investment would be good. May be intially they would cost higher but still some improved version and support will be of gr8 usefull for long term perceptive. 

So 5770 and 6770 is of same except hd3d support. 

But i wanted to know. If i get any 69xx cards will my psu will support for CF

I believe the max load power is 384 for HD 6950. But this is total system power right not the gpu alone. So what if CF for the same will it exceed my psu capacity.





I dont understand rage3d is kidding How 6770 will be close to 6970 no way even the case of crossfire it can exeed 6970.

Thats the point people here are insisting that go for single high end card instead of med cf cards.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2011)

If you ask me, dual GPU is meant for getting the best value out of your existing setup without compromising much on performance. So the choice is yours:-

1) spend 4.5k and get at least 6950 class performance, or

2) sell the existing 5770 and spend on a 6950 (that means 10k+) for the same performance, or

3) wait for SI or Kepler.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok thanks Whats the max CF my psu can support.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2011)

I think 6950 CF safely, as long as you are not OCing.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tell me if i can play coming games like mass effect 3 and other high end games with my current hd 5770 or it sufferes for HD


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2011)

I think you can, but do remember there's always some inherent chance factor involved with dual GPU setup not working as expected. Also AMD's driver support for CF on the day of release of games (eg - Skyrim) is not so good. But their next version of Catalyst drivers (12.1 onwards) are coming with in-built app profiles. That may change the things a bit. You can download the preview version of catalyst 12.1 to have a taste.

Also there's the problem of micro-stuttering which may hamper your gaming experience. So just remember there's positives and negatives of CF setup, IMO positives outweigh negatives by a handsome margin.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 14, 2011)

It seems a lot to think here. But 4.5 is it a good deal as only 5-6 months warranty left. Any additional warranty can i purchase or that all. As this is an RMAed one recently. So i think it should be good to go.


Regarding cleaning the gpu whats the suggestion. I am also buying a case dust protector from a company who do custom desgin for cases. Just tell them the size they will calculate and send you to your residence. The best part here is you dont need to worry as these filters are good quality and fitting part comes they are using a magnet arround the place and then use the filter so hassle free fitting.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks so much got the offer soon will post the pics and results Thought its not new but its was just recently RMAed so hope to be in mint condition.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi i found a problem not sure but its not normal. As expected the card was working fine and some point micro shuttering occurs. Its not the real issue. But the card msi one is hitting 95 degree. inspite of having 8 fans and effective cooling in my case. Its giving this much of degree. Let me know is that faulty card. But i can my sapphire one not reaching 79 the max degree. The sad part is sapphire card goes down form peak value to drastically to 55 and then to 40 within 30 sec But this card take couple of min and nornally runs at 56-64.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Check the Fan profile of the MSI card through Catalyst Control center. For testing, just set the fan speed to some 90% manually and see the temparature. If the temparature is reduced then the problem is with your software fan profiles. You can create MSI Afterburner to create manual fan profiles.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 21, 2011)

I had tried that too. It hitting 100 arround. I set even to 100 percentage and i disable the CF But even its not in use. The temp from 95-100 to come down to 55 will take few mnutes or so . Very slow. But in my sapphire it will hit even 88 at rare time But when the gpu is not in load say when i am out of the game. It will soon come down to 55 and go upto 41 least in less than a minute. Thats my situation here bit doubtfull. It was just say 10 min of gaming i enabled the onscreen gpu fps and tem display and was shocked to see after 2 min of launch of the game i can see the tem to hit 88-95 in no time.

Tomorrow i will open to case and see manually if the heatsink is too hot as what its monitoring or fan is running at all i need to check and see if this card alone is fine or only with cf its going that high Will have a lot of jumbling work tomorrow.

In crysis i get 25-29 fps in CF is that normal high setting i believe

ss3 arround 60-75 fps full high details. But few titles were too low. Not sure. The second msi gpu only starts loading as soon the temp also boost up.

*Is that MSI while running in cf will it be too hot at 105 degree. I am not sure. But my sapphire one is cool at 70 degree and max is 78-85 after few hours of play. Please confirm if this could be issue i can rma the card. I wish not to spoil if i can do an rma.*


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

This looks like an issue. TF3 temps should not be that high. Sapphire one is doing fine.


----------



## macho84 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Finally i solved the big problem after all i spend some and wondering what if i gone mad due to high tem. 

Now i gone one step ahead and opened the hsf and found the thermal paste is outside the chip and nothing was in the chip. 

I had thermal paste left ahead from my cpu hsf kit. So applied the paste after whipping completely and then carefully remounted HSF to the board and then powered on my system.

I ran the test both are at the same temp on furmark burn in test reach 80 degree. 

I can now freely use the card without any issue. 

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Skud (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to know your problem is solved. 

Closing.


----------

